# More Fun At Pismo Beach



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Click for a laugh

Carey


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

The only thing missing is someone saying, "Hold my beer and watch this."


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow!!!
That is unbelieveable!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am curious to know what would possess someone to take that large of a trailer into a sand trap







. Crazy.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Boy thats the truth Shaela... Those Cyclones are hard enough to tow on the highway let alone the sand..

I wonder if the owner has went back for more fun at the sand trap.. lol

Carey


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Unreal. I'd never put my truck and camper in the sand box!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

shaela21 said:


> I am curious to know what would possess someone to take that large of a trailer into a sand trap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...beer....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The guys do it all the time down there, problem is a lot of guys don't air down all the tires properly and wind up getting stuck.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I am curious to know what would possess someone to take that large of a trailer into a sand trap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...beer....
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> The guys do it all the time down there, problem is a lot of guys don't air down all the tires properly and wind up getting stuck.


let me know when you're ready to do it in your motorhome....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> let me know when you're ready to do it in your motorhome....


Yeah I think I'll pass, I don't need to be YouTube fodder. I didn't even have the guts to do it at SandLake with the Raptor.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice Cyclone! And your right about airing down the tires. We go to the dunes here on the west coast of MI - on lake MI. My first time out when i was younger i learned that lesson real quick!! taking the tires down to 10-20 lbs max is key !! coarse i dont know how it would handle a 14k lb 5er.

Enjoy!!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Airing down the tires is key to accomplih this. I have a friend that hauled a 37 ft toyhauler all over in the dunes no problem. Of course he had a dodge cummins. LOL


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Here in Oregon I have seen people do this, but generally they hook up two rigs BEFORE they get stuck. It is quite the site to see a 40+ foot weekend warrior being towed out to the beach by two one ton diesel pickups.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

When I was stationed in Tx we would camp (tent) on the beach at Port Aransas, a buddy and his wife camped in their tow-behind. One of the keys to their success of not getting stuck was using the right beach access. Not sure if all of them have this but there they had an access from the paved road that the sand was kept compacted and (most times) damp. We also ran interference when going and leaving so he could keep up a decent amount of speed.

Dave

PS That memory brings up another, how many have moved the beach camp fire because you didn't figure in tide while digging the pit? Yes, beer was involved.


----------

